
Distributed Valley, Maybe - pyb
https://medium.com/@gerstenzang/distributed-valley-d7dfdf13abc
======
pyb
It is my impression that due to the Valley's housing and immigration blunders,
more good startups are being founded in London and Berlin, which perhaps would
have started in Silicon Valley, given the choice. But it'd be obviously be
very hard to quantify.

